# Velocizzare l'avvio

## saverik

Ciao,

da dove comincio per ottimizzare e velocizzare il sistema da poco installato?

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, ci sono le solite cose ovvie valide ovunque:

- abilitato solo i servizi che ti servono all'avvio (tipo non avviare apache se lo usi una volta al mese)

- pulizia pacchetti orfani e/o non più utilizzati

- valutare alternative (un DE o WM più leggero, lighttpd al posto di apache, ecc...)

Poi ci sono le migliorie per il kernel:

- fare un kernel che non necessiti di initrd/initramfs

- togliere al kernel tutte le cose inutili

- modularizzare tutto ciò che non è strettamente necessario per avviare il pc

Specifico per Gentoo:

- adattare le USE alle proprie esigenze ed eventualmente escluderne alcune per i singoli pacchetti

- sistemare le CFLAGS/LDFLAGS

Infine ci sono quelle sperimentazioni che sai da dove parti ma non dove arrivi:

- cambiare sistema di init

- architettura x32

- software masked, in versione 9999, svn, ecc...

----------

## loxdegio

Beh, parlando di avvio intanto potresti cominciare a valutare i vari sistemi di init e scegliere quello che più fa per te. Tenendo comunque conto che solo OpenRC e Systemd sono supportati dagli sviluppatori Gentoo.

Scelto il sistema di init potresti cominciare a purgarlo dei jobs superflui ai tuoi usi.

Secondo potresti fare uno studio approfondito delle CFLAGS per la compilazione e vedere con quali (e quante) ottieni maggiori prestazioni.

Ovviamente ho semplificato la questione, ma non conoscendo la tua macchina e le tue necessità posso solo darti un input il resto sta a te  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ok... Credo di essere arrivato un pelo in ritardo  :Razz: 

----------

## saverik

I dati della macchina li ho messi in firma cosi si possono vedere subitio

Questo il mio make.conf:

```
#ese settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X -kde -qt4 -gnome systemd -minimal acpi alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist cups dbus ffmpeg gzip gtk gtk2 gtk3 java introspection ios lm_sensors multilib jpeg lock mmx ncurses networkmanager nls nvidia opengl pdf ssl session startup-notification thunar udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

```

e poi un'altra cosa che penso si possa aggiustare e che appena avviato il sistema prima di mostrare il desktop ci impiega circa 7 secondi.

----------

## pierino_89

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"
> 
> 

 

Ma non era LICENSE?

 *Quote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"
> ...

 

Se definisci due volte una variabile, solo l'ultima ha effetto.

 *Quote:*   

> e poi un'altra cosa che penso si possa aggiustare e che appena avviato il sistema prima di mostrare il desktop ci impiega circa 7 secondi.

 

A me 7 secondi sembra un tempo molto onesto, e comunque dipende da che servizi fai partire.

----------

## saverik

aggiustato il make.conf:

```
#

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#

USE="X -kde -qt4 -gnome systemd -minimal acpi alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist cups dbus ffmpeg gzip gtk gtk2 gtk3 java introspection ios lm_sensors multilib jpeg lock mmx ncurses networkmanager nls nvidia opengl pdf ssl session startup-notification thunar udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash
```

per questo 

```

Citazione:

e poi un'altra cosa che penso si possa aggiustare e che appena avviato il sistema prima di mostrare il desktop ci impiega circa 7 secondi.

```

mi spiego meglio e cioè , dopo che il sistema si e' avviato ed  ha caricato tutto ,

per passare dalla schermata di avvio alla schermata del DE, il monitor  rimane buio  per un tempo poco meno di 10 sec.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pierino_89

Ah, questo è strano. Hai provato a vedere se avviando il DE con startx succede la stessa cosa?

----------

